# Flame gulper  running (no slow motion)



## werner7 (Oct 19, 2014)

My flame licker.
Cylinder from 50mm hydraulic pipe. 
Very simple, very convenient.
Piston and valve from graphite, no piston ring.
Displacement 145 cc
Different sound depending on the exhaust valve (weight and hub)
I have now 6 different valves. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVJsYbEL7TE[/ame]


----------



## MarioM (Oct 19, 2014)

Congrats.  Nice engine, well done.  Is the design yours?


----------



## Omnimill (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice Engine! I've never seen one run so slowly but it's certainly got some power behind it.


----------



## terryzilla (Oct 19, 2014)

This is a great engine.  I like the layout.  Aesthetically it is quite pleasing.
The motion of the flame getting gulped is awesome!  
What different valve designs do you have?

Terry


----------



## BronxFigs (Oct 19, 2014)

Love it!  Nice size, interesting to watch.....Bravo!


Frank


----------



## werner7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello
Yes (no) it is my design. I took over the main dimensions of the GL-V08
of    Gerd-litty.de
the crankshaft and the position of the bearing blocks is exactly like the GL-V08
the other dimensions and components are free.
the exhaust valve all the same diameter, but one 3mm thick the other 8mm another in brass (heavy) and so on.

werner


----------



## MarioM (Oct 21, 2014)

Werner,  thank you for the information. Mr. Gerd-litty has a very interesting web page, but it is all German I guess.  No other language?...that makes things complicated.   Does he sell plans from his engines?

Mario


----------



## werner7 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello Mario
Yes, Gerd-litty sell plans.  I am not sure, but i think i paid 25,-EUR  (30,-$)
I have no contact to Gerd Litty. But I'm sure he understands English. Or he can use the google translater.
Gerd litty´s  eMailadress:  gerds-modellmaschinen[at]web[dot]de

Werner


Link to my Video:    [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVJsYbEL7TE[/ame]


----------



## MarioM (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you Werner.

Mario


----------



## Rocket Man (Dec 3, 2015)

I like that.


----------



## nemoc (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice!  This is the best running flame licker I have seen.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 7, 2016)

Gerd does in fact write very good English, though he does stray a little on technical explanations, but still very understandable
His plans are very good, but because he can't accept plastic or Paypal you would need to arrange (as I did) to send him cash in Euros or a cheque (very expensive).

His plans are very detailed and well printed, he even sent me the latest update for the model shown above.

What people don't realise is that a lot of his engines use the same sized flywheel, about 300mm (12") weighing over 20lbs each. One of his engines, a pumped water cooled one (not advertised) takes two of these monsters.


John


----------

